# Schiffeversenken SWT



## Aldimann (5. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Thread jetzt eher zu AWT, Swing und SWT passt oder Spiele programmierung.

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Schiffe versenken programmiert, jedoch nur über Konsolen eingabe. Jetzt soll dafür eine GUI einstehen und ich habe mich auch schon etwas eingearbeitet. Leider stehe ich jetzt vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht weiß welche Komponente ich für das Spielfeld brauche, denn das ganze soll in SWT programmiert sein. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ungern möchte, dass ich einen haufen Buttons nebeneinandersetze, doch langsam kommt mir der anschein, dass es gar nicht anders geht?!

Das Spielfeld soll später ein Hintergrundbild bekommen, beim Schiffe setzen soll man reinklicken und das Schiff wird gesetzt. Beim Schießen soll im entsprechenden Kästchen eine anderes Image erscheinen als der Hintergrund.

Ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen!

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2008)

Zeichne das doch einfach selbst, dafür braucht man doch keine Buttons.


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2008)

Also mit einem Canvas?

Hat jmd evtl ein gutes Tut?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2008)

http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde.../eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet245.java?view=co


----------



## Aldimann (3. Dez 2008)

Nicht zwangsweise mit einem Canvas.

Du kannst eigentlich auf alles Zeichnen. Ich hab z.B. ein Composite genommen.


----------

